# SO SLY... RF'S and their eggs



## N2TORTS (Oct 15, 2011)

Big Momma Cherry .....went into action last night , with first eggs for her in 2011. One thing that still fascinates me is how "stealth" they are when egg laying and cover up. Here are a few shots during the whole adventure. She laid a total of 6 ....this time around~ 








"you wouldnt even be able to tell *this* is the spot she just laid..unless you whitnessed it at the time"













"empty nest and some size relationship" with a large serving spoon.






JD~


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 15, 2011)

She did a pretty good job of hiding the nest...


----------



## jackrat (Oct 15, 2011)

They are sneaky! Congrats on the eggs. How many you got cooking now?


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 15, 2011)

jackrat said:


> They are sneaky! Congrats on the eggs. How many you got cooking now?



Well " RatMan" .....belive it or not these are the first of the year .. .seems the warm weather has extended lay times ..? I should have 5 other females dropping soon! ...

JD~


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 15, 2011)

good luck with eggs. love it.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 15, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting JD. The nest is smaller than I would have guessed (have never actually seen one).


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 15, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> Thanks for posting JD. The nest is smaller than I would have guessed (have never actually seen one).



Joy ... yes its amazing how they dig such a deep nest and cover it up within a few hours..... " MotherNature at her finest" 

JD~


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 15, 2011)

Awesome pics and woo hoo for first clutch of 2011!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Oct 15, 2011)

Sneaky, sneaky, sneaky! Congrats JD!


----------



## reneereichert (Oct 15, 2011)

Good job catching that one, congrats,


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 16, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## evlinLoutries (Oct 17, 2011)

congrats!


----------

